# 1968 GTO Fender question



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,
I removed the fender and inner fender from the car to replace the heater core and blower motor. What is the correct porcedure to put the fender back on? Inner fender first and then the fender or fender first and then put the inner fender back on?

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Inner first
Install all the bolts in the liner just tight enough that they won't fall out before you install fender

Bill


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I just finished putting it on. What a pain but it all lines up and it is done. I took it off because I needed to change the heater core and then did the blower motor too. Car is going to paint next week and I did not want to have to mess with it after it was all painted.

Joe
:cheers


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

We changed the heater core on Brent 68, didn't need to but figured with the front sheet metal, motor and interior out for a extra 50 bucks might as well change it out while it would be easy

What color ya painting her ?

Bill


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,
My heater core and blower motor were both shot. Had fun with the heater core since the 1st one I got was 1/4 inch too short. Nothing would line up. Got another one and had no problems. The car will be painted Aleutian Blue. It is already that color and just needs a redo.

Joe


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I put my heater core in when I repained it. The original one leaked so I had it bypassed for years and years. Kinda wish I hadn't as there's no valve to regulate the flow so the coolant is constantly going through it which heats up the inside of the car even with the dash controls set to off. I suppose I could put some sort of restriction in one of the hoses.


----------

